# At it again!!!!



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

OMG! :shock: :shock: Remember that lady that was selling those chi x collie pups on *banned site*? Now she is advertising her ??chi?? as a STUD DOG! (Go to *banned site* either end of page 1 or start of page 2 and look for chihuahua under the price of £100)
It really annoys me! She's obviously just interested in the £££££, and does not care about her animals. I mean, who would purposely breed a chi with a collie??!! And the way she was boasting about her pups selling like "hot cakes" and if anyone wanted one to get in quick as they were a "bargain" at £150! Sorry for rambling on, things like this make my blood boil!!!
Ok rant over Sorry!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

owww i know who your on about- that emma woman. Yes i think shes got me banned from a forum i go on that shes on. Shes a sicko- seen the dog shes bred her chi too? looks like a lab mind you hers looks like a german shepard. :roll:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

she had him on ebay the other week :shock:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

She has studded Rolo for a while now, and had a set of pups from him but they were both boys and she wants a girl to breed him from.The Rolo x lab/collie cross breeding has only just taken place she doesnt even know if she's pregnant just putting them up for sale incase she is, :evil:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Oh my...poor pups!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> owww i know who your on about- that emma woman. Yes i think shes got me banned from a forum i go on that shes on. Shes a sicko- seen the dog shes bred her chi too? looks like a lab mind you hers looks like a german shepard. :roll:




lol thats what I was thinking the dog looked like a lab even my mate was like :shock: when she was the 2 dogs she bred together I really dont wanna know what those pups will look like mmm probably a lab/german shepherd mix in miniture which is fine from rescue but I bet they're charging loads for them


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yeh lol but that emma does my head in. Im on like Controlled messages in preloved. All my messages are checked before posted and so far none have been posted lol I aint evan said anything bad.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

She sounds awful , i mean what kind of animal lover would do that. Stupid woman :evil:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

oh I'm on that too (controlled messages) now cos of what I said to her :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

i think shes gets a kick out of breeding anything she can get her hands on!


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

she made me laugh the other night though as she was talking to me on msn and she saw the pup I might be getting on my display pix and it was the one of him in the cage. And she went crazyy "how could you keep a dog in a cage, thats so cruel etc" I thought the way you treat your animals??? Talk about Pot Calling Kettle Black :roll:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

lol I thought the best bit was when she said our dogs must be a bit "warm" because they look like chi's and have papers :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol not rowe again she is terrible aint she she says she wants to be a good breeder lol dont think she knows the meaning of it


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

She said she was getting her girl chi a couple days ago as she saved up but hasnt got the money for it now, it was £150????


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lmao was that an imginary chi lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

yeah I was like £150 for a chi ummm yeah :roll: she cant get a chi off anyone cos no one will sell to her I'm still in shock I was sooo right over the brood bitchs that came to hers to breed with her mini german shepherd cos they dont look like chi's either :shock:


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

The thing that scared me was when she said that Neeko looks just like her Rolo :shock:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah it looked like my jack russel and she is a lil stunner but she is a jack russel so i wouldnt try and palm her off as anything else its obvious her dogs are crosses i love any dogs but not to take advantage of them and earn what you can


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

ummm yeah :shock: I saw the pics of rolo on his dogster and his nose is really long and Neeko is gorgeous


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

how does she work that one out that rolo looks like neeko lol neeko is chi standard

p.s is her rolo long/coat from pic i see looked kinda long


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol i loved when she said i got bumped because romeo was a doberman- or was it a min pin. Well his personality maybe... lol and she said i was jelous? lol i aint th one pretending my dogs black and tan- she didnt even know the meaning of sable.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

nemochi said:


> ummm yeah :shock: I saw the pics of rolo on his dogster and his nose is really long and Neeko is gorgeous


Aww thank u, I must say im in love with your chi's they are all beautiful. I love stitch's colouring its stunning.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

tinkerbell1 said:


> nemochi said:
> 
> 
> > ummm yeah :shock: I saw the pics of rolo on his dogster and his nose is really long and Neeko is gorgeous
> ...


awwww thanx  I'm sure Stitch would blush too if he wasnt bombing around my room  You have the most gorgeous smooth coats ur new little boy is stunning too .

I'm still dreading what these pups Rowe is breeding are gonna look like anyone know what she's selling them for?


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

Some folks just don't care the animals, only the money. There is a special place for folks like that.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

aww thxs  
I dont no how much she is charging but she seemed to varie it quite alot!
Just noticed her ads with all the other animals she sells from cats to rats and probably more :shock: She also claims Rolos 3.5lbs on her ad for studding him. I just cant imagine him being any smaller then knee height, he just looks soo big in pixs :?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I've seen her say he weights 3.5 lbs in some ads and 4lbs in others :? Either way if you look at his dogster and see his muzzle OMG it's way too long to be used for breeding, and she doesnt even know what he is.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

This woman sounds awful , some people will do anything wont they


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.epupz.net/didipupz


this woman aswell :roll: :roll: :roll: 600 pound for breedin crosses


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

OMG :shock: crazy prices


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

tell me bout it :evil:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

unreal :? :roll: :roll:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I do try to be nice to her on preloved but she always says something else stupid or untrue!!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

well she's got us all on controlled messages lol have u seen her and tj are having an arguement now and did u see she caused a row on the EBT thred too.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah I saw that!!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi all,

What other forum is this please, i want to check it out :lol:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Oh..found it on preloved...i am a member there but didn't realise the forums...should i post that i'm looking for a chi there or is it unlikely that it will help?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

porbably the only person who will respond will be Rowe we're all on controlled messages there cos of her lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yeh she needs to just shutup that emma thing. She is such a hipercrit- telling tj to go and do her research when shes the one that should have known not to breed a smooth with long :roll: 

someone should post her the link to our discussion here lolol :lol: 
whats her name on here rolo_chihuahua ?


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I really don't understand how she gets away with posting what she wants on preloved!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=12936&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Yep it is rolo_chihuaHUA ON HERE- she only posted once to show her rolo. I just changed my welcome message lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

JJ Ivy's mum! said:


> I really don't understand how she gets away with posting what she wants on preloved!


Because they seem to have no problem with BYB on there if she ever went to champdogs she'd be slaughtered lol actually I think she did once I'll try and find the link.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hahahaha id love to read that!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.kyotee.co.uk/detail/6208.htm

she said he produced a litter of smooths and shes willing to breed him with a similar chihuahua or a cross chihuahua! :roll: 
she left her mobile at the bottom :twisted:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.champdogsforum.co.uk/cgi...l?pid=532489;hlm=and;hl=rolo chihuahua#532489

old thred but you can see what everyone said lol and that was about studding Rolo


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

http://dogsforpeople.co.uk/dogs-at-stud.php

her ads are everywhere :roll:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

nemochi said:


> http://www.champdogsforum.co.uk/cgi...l?pid=532489;hlm=and;hl=rolo chihuahua#532489
> 
> old thred but you can see what everyone said lol and that was about studding Rolo



ahh  our donnas in that!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

lmao champdogs is how I met Donna and ended up here  I don't tend to get involved in the arguments like I used to people dont usually bother to listen :roll:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

i found this place erm through google i think


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I found it through google too.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

she shouldn't be allowed to post in ebay i would think that would be illegal.thats a chi for breeding she must be crazy.that looks like a german sheperd.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

and it has no papers- and she breeds it with crosses and collies :roll:


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

Shes not very Christian!!!


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

you cant breed anything else with a chi, can you. I'd love to breed mine with a bichon. Think how cute theyd be!!!

I still dont like that lady, though. She's a crook. I'm praying for her!!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

DoggyStyleChi said:


> you cant breed anything else with a chi, can you. I'd love to breed mine with a bichon. Think how cute theyd be!!!!!!


_________________ Naughty naughty, dont go there


----------

